# "Accepted"



## IntlBr (27 Dec 2007)

Hello all,

I searched the forums high and low for an answer to this, but to no avail.
I was hoping for an educated response from someone within the CFRC community - or as always works on this forum "experience"!

Backgrounder:

I am a second year university student, and current PRes NCM.  I decided that this year, I would apply for a Component Transfer to the Regular Force (Intelligence Officer), and that I would submit an ROTP application - applying for RMC, and Civvy U.  Since I'm already attending a Civilian University, I applied as a "Senior Applicant" - and I'm not sure what status this gives my application.  I submitted my application in early November, and was told I'd hear from the CFRC about my application before the Christmas break.

Situation as it Stands:

Last Friday I contacted my recruiter to see what was up before everyone scooted off for leave.  I was informed by a Captain who pulled up my file that I have been (and here is where my confusion sets in) "Accepted to the Royal Military College, and accepted to continue at Civilian University".  He then asked me when I'd like to have my interview, and let me choose the time and date.  After that I had to go to work, and had to end the phone call, ending my opportunity to ask more questions.  I was of course estatic to hear I'd been "accepted"

My question is this:

Considering the backgrounder that I've got above, and my status as a "Senior Applicant", my RegF CT, etc. etc. - what does that mean of the current "situation"?  After getting off the phone with the Captain, I'm not entirely sure what he meant.  I know people normally hear about "ROTP Acceptance" towards the late spring - but of course, they are normally high school students.  What is everyone's take on my "acceptance"?  Is it too soon to be accepted?  If I have been accepted - what is the interview about?  Does it sound as though I've been accepted into ROTP as an Intelligence Officer?

I'm sorry about the 21 Questions, but this is very important to me, and the interview happens almost immediately after the CFRC "stands-to" following the Christmas break - allowing not a lot of time for me to call them myself - that is why I've turned to these forums.

Happy hunting!


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Dec 2007)

IntlBr
Acceptance means that you are eligible to attend either RMC or civilian university based solely upon your school transcripts. You have NOT been selected by the CF at this time. You may now continue the process which includes a selection interview and medical etc at the CFRC. Once that is done and you are merit listed your file will be in competition with every other ROTP applicant. If "selected" vice "accepted" you will get a job offer. 

ROTP applicants are first screened by RMC to see if they are "acceptable" (eligible) to attend University either RMC or Civie U based on their academic results.  I'm not sure if you want INT O that you must attend RMC.

ROTP first selections are end Jan so get your interview done ASAP.


----------



## IntlBr (28 Dec 2007)

Ah - okay, this makes a lot more sense to me.  I'd heard something different from a friend who did the exact same process last year, where he CT'd via ROTP in an almost identical time frame, and then been (I suppose selected) by the end of January.

My interview is on the 10th, so hopefully that gives me enough time to get through in the first selection round.


----------



## stefwills (28 Dec 2007)

It was mentioned above that the ROTP first selections are at the end of January. I won't be submitting my ROTP application until Jan 2ND because my college did not have an official midterm report, only a final report. I was told they would accept it on Jan 2ND, but is it enough time to schedule an interview?

-Cheers


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Dec 2007)

stefwills,
You will have lots of time. Applications are supposed to be submitted by mid January for the first round of ROTP selection end of January. Last year there were four or five selection boards so you have lots of time. Contrary to what people say on this forum the recruiting system can react fast when it has to and ROTP will have priority processing starting in January.


----------

